# plants safe for millipede (Telodeinopus aoutii)



## anders2001 (Feb 28, 2019)

Are all plants safe for Telodeinopus aoutii?

I wanted to at least put some ferns, mosses, bromelia's and some climbing terraria plants.
Are there some plants that aren't safe or can I just plant every plant that I want?


----------

